# Yard King (older model)



## Belford Maint. (12 mo ago)

I've read that since there is no fuel shut off; that if carb leaks and seals are good that replacing primer might be the answer, any comments?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

check for a clogged vent hole if it's a tecumseh:


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

So install a fuel valve, easy job, solves the problem:



https://www.amazon.com/s?k=small+engine+fuel+shut+off+valve&crid=3ACBB977UWIDX&sprefix=small+engine+fuel+shut+off+valve%2Caps%2C209&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_1_32


----------



## Belford Maint. (12 mo ago)

WVguy said:


> So install a fuel valve, easy job, solves the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=small+engine+fuel+shut+off+valve&crid=3ACBB977UWIDX&sprefix=small+engine+fuel+shut+off+valve%2Caps%2C209&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_1_32


sounds good in theory,but how do I gain access to hose to cut it?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

sounds like you need a new needle and seat if the carb is leaking.


----------



## Belford Maint. (12 mo ago)

db130 said:


> check for a clogged vent hole if it's a tecumseh:


Did that,Tks. It was clear.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Belford Maint. said:


> sounds good in theory,but how do I gain access to hose to cut it?


Posting some photos would help a lot but there has to be a cowling or cover over the carburetor, you know where the fuel tank is, just follow the fuel line to the carburetor. Almost certainly somewhere along the way there will be a good place to cut the fuel line and put in a fuel valve.

But crzzywolfie is correct, the real problem is probably the needle valve and seat either has dirt on it preventing the needle from sealing properly or it is simply worn out and needs to be replaced. But it is also a good idea to have the fuel valve in place anyway, this takes the urgency out of the repair of a leaking needle valve since you can simply turn the fuel off and remove the fire hazard from wherever it is that you store the snow blower. It also prevents fuel from overflowing the carburetor and leaking into the crankcase and diluting the engine oil, which in turn can damage the engine from insufficient lubrication.


----------

